# Drowning or Being Lost at Sea



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

I had everything planed out; buying a kayak, fishing the river, maybe visit a lake and most excitingly yaking out baits for shark fishing this summer. Everything was cool….. but then I made my mistake…

It was innocent enough…. I saw Fisherman’s post “Ocean Cobia – The Story”. I thought that it was so cool, I even showed my wife. That was the end of any aspiring kayak dreams I may have had. She realized after reading the post that the use of a Kayak in the ocean could be hazardous to your health and that you could be drowned, lost at sea or perhaps eaten by some horrible sea creature.

My question is two fold, first have any of you been drowned, lost at sea or eaten by some horrible sea creature and second do you have any advice you can offer not only about how to avoid these awful things but also to help me persuade my wife that I can avoid them as well..

Thanks in advance,
:fishing:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

EverSoDull said:


> I had everything planed out; buying a kayak, fishing the river, maybe visit a lake and most excitingly yaking out baits for shark fishing this summer. Everything was cool….. but then I made my mistake…
> 
> It was innocent enough…. I saw Fisherman’s post “Ocean Cobia – The Story”. I thought that it was so cool, I even showed my wife. That was the end of any aspiring kayak dreams I may have had. She realized after reading the post that the use of a Kayak in the ocean could be hazardous to your health and that you could be drowned, lost at sea or perhaps eaten by some horrible sea creature.
> 
> ...


Hillarious! 

Okay, well me myself having come back to life after being drowned, I can say it's really not as bad as everyone makes it out to be. It's kinda comforting to feel that cool water going in and out of your lungs and to finalize realize what it feels like to be a fish. Although I do have nightmares about huge hooks for some strange reason.

I had a friend who returned from being lost at sea. He said the Lost Land was a fun place, the taxes were low, wages were good, and best of all the fishing was excellent, they used very large hooks and caught immense fish that wore blue jeans.

There was another friend who was eaten by one of the most horrible sea creatures. She said that it was truly delightful and that the only tough part was being passed by it's small intestine, otherwise she'd opt to take the ride again.

Really it's all about safety, employing proper skills and acquiring knowledge to avoid perils and lower risk. I've not done sea kayaking but have done a fair amount whitewater, it's all about approaching the water with respect.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

SAFETY< SAFETY< SAFETY
proper quipment, respect for your surroundings, and going with a partner are the best ways to come back alive.
Your wife is right, the hobby can kill you. You're far more likely to be killed driving to work though, so I suggest you tell her you must quit working immediately.


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

For what its worth, I know you can get a personal locator beacon (though NOAA/SARSAT) to handle the alive but lost at sea (and perhaps the belly of a whale) situations...


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I've read about a fisherman in CA that had his yak attacked by a great white. This is the only incident to my knowledge that has been recorded. 

There have been fisherman that have been taken by the sea because they didn't respect her powers. Not waring a PDF, no one knew where they were fishing (start time expected return time), or taking chances that wern't worth the risk, aka being stupid!

Common sense with a float plan work wonders. I have GPS on my yak so it helps to know where I am but don't have a VHF hand held yet but it's planned for the near future BEFORE I fish any big waters.

My two cents


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I got bit by an eel once ohh and a small blue that later got used for shark bait...the head that is. Does this count?? In a Kayak I dont think you will be headed to seal territory for the great whites and as for whales they may come up next to you just to get current on todays events just be carefull and notice where the tail is. I think in a kayak you may cross some big game fish but no where near the man eaters. Anywho most sharks take a bite out of plastic and spit and run as it prolly freaked them out too. As far as the wifey tell her your in a kayak to go in shallow flats where boats cant go and your targeting reds, flounder and trout. Or buy a boat like I did. Good luck


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

always yak with a friend, and buy a spot locater that way you can send messages to your wife saying your ok


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

If you have little to no experience on the water, find someone who does and buddy up with them. Once you have developed a well callused kayak butt. Find a buddy that has a loaner (anyone yakking has at least 1, if not 2 spares) and take her out early on a calm day. Once she experiences dolphins up close or sea turtles surfacing nearby you’re liable to need a second purchase.

Good luck in your Quest,

Tim


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mud said:


> I think in a kayak you may cross some big game fish but no where near the man eaters.



I thought the same thing until I was paddling around Cape Point in a 9 foot kayak and saw what I suspect to be a bull shark bigger than my yak swimming by. I froze in sheer terror when I saw that thing. Then again, I have an irrational fear of being bitten by a shark. It was a scary experience no matter how you slice it though.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

My wife is a non-swimmer and has her own Tarpon 120. We go on some of the quieter rivers and lakes such as Lake Drummond or even better Merchants Mill Pond in NC. Once you get her out there watching the turtles and other sights,she'll understand it better.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

My scariest experience was paddling up on a big gator in a small creek. Neither one of us made any threatening moves, but I couldn't get out of that creek fast enough.

My wife and I have a deal though. I don't tell her about any toothy's, snakes, or turning turtle in cold water and she let's me keep :fishing:


----------



## Sharkbait23602 (Nov 23, 2006)

drowning: wear a PFD

lost at sea: have one of those fancy radios to call for help

eaten by a sea creature: carry a large knife, be prepared for a fight....


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

www.findmespot.com


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

bmcox86 said:


> www.findmespot.com


Any experience with how well it works? It says this on the site "Because SPOT uses satellites, it works in places cell phones never will." Cell phones don't work a darn on the water so this isn't saying much. Does anyone know how well these devices actually signal from inshore/offshore areas? How about functionality with battery, water proof/resistent, etc.? Nicely priced so signal strength and functionality are the questions.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

I have one that i won in a sales contest and its awesome, used it recently on a trip to everglades national park, we were on the outskirts for a week and used it to send messages to our loved ones everyday, got back and used the tracking feature to plot our course on google earth, i highly reccomend them


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

just read the rest of your post, the waterproofness is great, my yak took on some water and it was floating in a puddle by the time i got to a place to dump the water out and that was the first day, the batteries last a long time, and it only takes two double As, you only turn it on when you need it, also a good feature is that you can send a help message and a 911 message, the difference is the help message sends a text/or email to a friend and asks them to come help you or wahtever you want them to do and the 911 has an emergnecy group contact authorities


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

also ICOM's M34 floating radio is great to have around and get a Zaks Safety Knife from Melton


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

i was hit by a six foot bull on the ICW just north of the r17 bridge in Georgetown SC. never been more scared! i had two sharks follow me outside of the ten thousands in FLA. ive had multiple near misses with gaters on the Ga. and SC. ICW


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

kayak kevin said:


> i was hit by a six foot bull on the ICW just north of the r17 bridge in Georgetown SC. never been more scared! i had two sharks follow me outside of the ten thousands in FLA. ive had multiple near misses with gaters on the Ga. and SC. ICW


Wow! You just won the wife's case....

Sea monsters love eating kayakers.... 

At least it is nice to be worth more alive than dead... I do have that......... 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## EverSoDull (Nov 13, 2007)

EverSoDull said:


> Wow! You just won the wife's case....
> 
> Sea monsters love eating kayakers....
> 
> ...


Really…. I’m just kidding…

I had wifey read the thread, she thinks it is cool that no one thinks she is just a b!tCh and understands her concerns…

Thanks for all the advice…. When I do make the jump and buy my first kayak (soon I hope) I’ll be calling on you’ all to help me out a bit and I may even be needing a fishing buddy or three….

Thanks again for all the replies, calm waters and big fish to you all…
:fishing:


----------

